# Purrrrrrrrr



## moogle (Apr 30, 2004)

Hello everyone. I have just joined the forum. My cats total 5 ... 2 male and 3 female. They are the masters in the house and we are the slaves. :wink:


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the cat forum. Any pictures? Look forward to hearing more about your cats.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's the same way, here, moogle! When there's a cat in the house, it's not a democracy any more. They meow and we serve!


----------



## moogle (Apr 30, 2004)

here are a few pics I may find better ones later.








Lucky








Felix








Trouble








Dotty








cleo


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard! The kitties are so cute, I especially love the all black one with the golden eyes. 

But to reiterate what Jeanie said .... Of course we are slaves we bow down to everything they do and always serve them no matter what. I am about to give my cats a treat now for being so cute :lol:


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Kim, does that mean that Twinkie gets two treats??

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks for the pics, cuties all!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Mike said:


> Kim, does that mean that Twinkie gets two treats??
> 
> Peace,
> Mike


I wish, but I have this thing with them where everything has to be fair and even. So just one treat each.... :lol:


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 23, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. Love your kitties. I have four cats and three of them look a bit like yours. Two black and white ones (one of them is Felix too) and a black one, my other cat is tabby and white.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## moogle (Apr 30, 2004)

ooo, I'm a bad forum member. I joined last May and this is only my 4th post.  I guess I must be turning into a lurker :wink:


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL, well, as long as you're around and kicking! Glad to "see" ya.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

belly rubs!! beautiful furrys! I am donna proudly owned by 3 special kittys


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Hello and Welcome!! You have beautiful kitties!! :lol:


----------

